

Show HN: Collaborative Canvas Painting - khamoud
http://canvas-khamoud.dotcloud.com/

======
yodakohl
Opacity should be a scroll bar, and a rectangular selection (eg. for
filling/erasing larger areas) would be nice

~~~
khamoud
Thanks! I will keep working on this project. It was kind of a weekend project
that spilled over.

------
khamoud
I don't really know where to go from here so if you have any ideas pleas feel
free to share them.

~~~
ne0phyte
Get rid of or have an option to disable the jerky lines. It's nearly
impossible to draw fine stuff with that.

A single click (without moving) should draw a dot.

A vote to clear the canvas would be cool, removing stuff with that brush is a
bit annoying.

~~~
khamoud
Yeah I agree. I plan on implementing a brush system at some point. I will also
make it capable of dot drawing.

